# Green Tripe



## Fundog (Oct 25, 2012)

Do you feed green tripe as a meal all by itself, or do you mix it up with other stuff and make it last several meals?

What about intestines? Do you feed those also? Do you clean them first? Or do you include the contents of the intestines (poop)? Do you feed it as a meal by itself, or do you chop it up and mix it with other chunks of meat?

And the really rich organs: do you mix small bits of it with other chunks of meat and bone, and spread it out over a daily course, or do you label packages that contain organ meat and only serve those packages once or twice a week?

Thanks.


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

I feed green tripe as part of a meal, sometimes making up half but normally containing 2 or 3 different meats. When I get a big supply I will feed it every day for a few weeks.
I think you'll find most people won't feed intestines but will be happy to feed most other 'parts' of the animal.
Different people will chime in with what they do with organs. I give my boy a small piece of liver or kidney once or twice a week say 2-3oz. Some people I know feed a little piece every day and some feed it fortnightly.
I've just had a great free score of a massive amount of sheep ribs so my boy will be getting some of that at least once a day as his RMB.
(Lamb culling season here at the moment)


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

You can feed tripe either by itself or with other stuff. The intestines and poop are not fed. 

As far as organs go, you can feed one weekly meal of organ only, or feed a little a couple of times a week. what ever works for you. I feed it weekly as a meal with all but one of mine. Copper has a super sensitive system so she gets a smaller amount along with something with bone like chicken or turkey. Otherwise it's cannon butt something awful. It's just up to you on that. You know your dogs.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Hi. Everyone has their own way of doing things. I feed tripe with other things so its like a side dish. I do not feed intestines at all. No poop 

With rich organs, I started slowly with very small pieces. I gradually upped the amounts. I still do not feed organ only meals, I prefer to give them chunks or organs with their meals every few days.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

I feed tripe with other things and not as a meal in itself. As for liver, Lola can eat her weekly portion at one time but Buster needs it split into 2 meals to avoid loose stool. They can each have their weekly kidney portion at one time. The organs are always mixed with other items since it wouldn't make enough for an entire meal.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I don't feed tripe at all. 
I also don't feed the digestive tract of any animal. WHen I feed whole pray like duck and rabbit, my dogs generally leave the stomach and intestines behind.


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

I think also (correct me if I'm wrong) certainly with wild prey if there are going to be any parasites (worms) they will be in the intestines.


----------



## creek817 (Feb 18, 2012)

I feed an organ meal once a week - my dog is very easy and has no trouble handling that, although I do usually follow it with a bone in meal. It's not a full meal for him, so he either has that on the morning when we have class in the afternoon so he's still hungry, or he gets something bony with/after it.

As for tripe, I feed it all kinds of ways. Whole meals, used to mix supplements (garlic and ACV) in, parts of meals, treats. It's one of Dobby's favorites, so I feed it fairly often. I get it coarsely ground though, for mixing stuff into. Makes my life easier.


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

I feel whole meals of tripe M, W, & F nights (my dogs eat two meals a day).

I don't feed intestines.

Their liver/kidney/whatever is always paired with their rmb's. So four nights a week they get dinner of organ+rmb. Helps keep Lily from getting crumbly poo from the rmb and Scout from getting loose poo from the rich organs. If you can't tell I shoot for balance over 7 days.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

sozzle said:


> I think also (correct me if I'm wrong) certainly with wild prey if there are going to be any parasites (worms) they will be in the intestines.


Yep. That's right.


----------



## Fundog (Oct 25, 2012)

Thank you, Everyone! Mr. Fundog just ordered two small freezers (one for us, one for dogs) to be delivered, Nove 9th. I'm sooo stoked! So I will be able to go and harvest my goats (brother in law will sell me three fainting goats) on November 13th or 14th. I'm so excited!!!


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I feed is as part of the muscle meat group, so I'll usually add it to meals and it makes up about 30% of the total.


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

Many years ago my father in law wrote a book (more of a booklet) on equine parasites, really gross pics in there of infested horse intestines - like spaghetti!!


----------

